# Fish for 100 Gal planted tank



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi 

For a 100 gal Open Top planted tank would 

1.Rummynose and Neons and Harlequin Rasboras OR 

2. Rummynose and Neons OR

3 Rummynose and Harlequin Rasboras 

be better Asthetically and for schooling and colouration ? 

Also what should be the right quantity of these?

Any cleaning/algae eating fish(small size) recomendadation keeping Open Top in mind?

Thanks in advance.

Sugata


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

50 rummy nose and 50 harlequins. It will be a very busy tank.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Bigpaa

Thanks .

Any cleaning/algae eating fish(small size) recomendadation keeping Open Top in mind ?

Regards

ame


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

SAEs like to jump out, so steer away from them. I thinks otos would stay in.

Rummynoses are great.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello All

How many Otto should I get ? 

Rummynose is decided .How about 30 them ? Keeping in mind high CO2 level and a safety margin

But I am confused about the second species 

I love the red and blue of Neons  and also the patterns that Harlequin Rasboras make while moving in schools.

Help me decide .

Thanks.
Sugata


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

How about cardinals instead of neons? You can't beat a big school of either.
Not sure how many otos....I'll let someone else answer that.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Otto's love to school, so you need at a minimum of 6-8 of them. They are really social.

I would get a 15 of them....really cool to see them swim in schools


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Agree with supersmirky. Also, make sure that you feed them with blanched zucchini, brussel sprouts or lettuce. They love them. Especially, if you do not have enough algae for them to eat. Remember, for an oto, a fat belly means a Happy Oto.

Other considerations may be to get a few Amano shrimp (caridina japonica) and some Red Cherry Shrimps. They are good supplement to the cleanup crew. You can add Bristlenose catfish also as they're good algae eaters. 

Finally, if you can even add a mesh to the top of the tank, I would strongly recommend about 5 - 10 Siamese Algae Eaters as there are no equals to them in terms of algae eating.

Good Luck.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would not put 10 SAE in this tank. 1 or 2 is enough to keep the hairy sorts of algae under control, and they get pretty big. 

Neons vs Harleys: The orange tone of the Rasboras is distinctly different than the Neons. You need to make the choice: Which do you prefer?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

I would go with rummys and cardinals if you want a second school.
Otos are good for cleaning.
I would also suggest a trio of German Blue rams. They would encourage schooling without being a real threat. They are also very beautiful. 
I would also look at a school of corys to help with the cleaning crew. They school around the bottom picking up scraps.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Good point about encouraging schooling.


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello 

I would go with Ottos(maybe 4 of them), 3 German Blue Rams.

If I keep 30 rummynose the fish length is going to be 70 inches.(rummy noses grow up to 2 in right?)

1. Will a second school be possible ?

2.Against a planted tank background - Neons or Haelequins which one will look better? 

Thanks

Sugata


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am setting up a tank too (Not close to an 100 tho!), only a 26 gallon tho, and I'm already planning for Harlequins and Rummynoses. This may sound like a dumb comment, since Neon Tetras or Cardinal Tetras are very popular in planted tanks, and people think they really bring out the colors of the plants, but I am not a fan of them. I truly find that healthy green plants with of neons or cardinals, just makes the plant way too bright, and you can't even see them from a distance (They blend in with the plants and the lighting). I find that the Harlequins really stand out, and also bring out the colors of the plants, but in a more positive way then the neons or cardinals.

This is just IMO, and some may disagree with me, but I would go for a large school of rummynoses, maybe 30, and a smaller school or Harlequins, maybe 15.

Enjoy your tank. Would love to see pictures when some fish start moving in!


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Dear Friends

Still confused about the second school.

May be I will start with Rummynose and Plecos.

Add the second school a month later.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Rummynose tend to school in the middle or bottom half of the aquarium. Harlequins tend to school in the middle or top half - at least in my 180g tank..... but then again, I couldn't decide either. I ended up going with all three.

Rummies are the among the tightest schoolers in freshwater setups. They also exhibit tons of constant energy by moving around. Cardinals are flashy, but tend to stay hidden and they don't move much. Harlequins provide a subtle beauty, especially when healthy and they're moderately active.


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

If the 100gal is heavily planted, 100 pcs combinatio of Harlys/Rummys/Cardinals should post no problem. Do take the time to let it cycle though.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

when you say pleco...you mean Otto right? Pleco's wouldn't be a good addition


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello Friends

Yes I mean Otto .Not Pleco

Thanks for the correction.

Regards

Sugata


----------

